# Small unknown plant



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

i found a new plant in my tank and i dont know what it is or how it got there. [smilie=l:
P.S. The plant kind of feels like cellophane. 
[IMG]http://diyfishkeepers.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12597&d=1561838491[/IMG]


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

no pictures


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> no pictures


 Thank you.

LOL i hope this works!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Probably Subwassertang / Susswassertang


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Possibly subwassertang, but my guess would be pellia, correctly called _Monosolenium tenerum_.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you! 
LOL i cant figure out how it got in there. its been almost two years since i planted anything in the tank.

Off to study up on Monosolenium tenerum and Susswassertang...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

_Monosolenium_ grows very slowly but even a tiny fragment will survive. Since it sinks and can grow in very dim light, it can "hide" in a dim spot until it finally becomes large enough to be noticed.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Sweet! Thank you.


----------

